# [error] apache2 (closed)

## Soul Lost

Pues tengo un error al iniciar apache que es este:

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse soullost # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> Syntax error on line 219 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
> ...

 

Ya busque por google y el foro y no me a servido nada. Alguien que sepa como solucionarlo

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Syntax error on line 219 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
> 
> module access_module is built-in and can't be loaded 

 

creo que la respuesta la tienes en el mensaje de error, creo que la solucion pasa por editar httpd.conf y pon un  #  delante de la linea 219 para que sea igonorada, pues parece ser que ese modulo ya forma parte del ejecutable de apache.

----------

## Soul Lost

Al comentar esa linea, un error bastante igual 

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse soullost # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> Syntax error on line 220 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
> ...

 

Eh agregado el soporte php no se si tenga algo que ver (modifique /etc/conf.d/apache2).

En este link se comenta el error http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum92/4044.htm en si que tengo que hacer? Lo eh intentado pero no ah tenido resultado

----------

## lanshor

vuelve hacer lo mismo, mira la linea 220 y si no es modulo que vayas a usar pon un #delante

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Quote:*   

> # These modules provide authentication and authorization for
> 
> # clients. They should not normally be disabled.
> 
> #
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse soullost # vim /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
> 
> UnderHouse soullost # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tenias instalado apache 1.3 antes de instalar apache-2 ?

Posiblemente sea mejor que desinstales apache1.3 pues en /etc te crea dos directorios apache y apache2 cambiando el nombre de los archivos, en apache2 el archivo httpd.conf no existe y en su lugar aparecen:

/etc/apache2

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ ls /etc/apache2
> 
> apache2-builtin-mods  conf
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ cd /etc/apache2/conf
> 
> esteban@localhost conf $ ls
> 
> apache2.conf        magic       modules.d  ssl
> ...

 

echale un vistazo a /etc/apache2/apache2-builtin-mods pues me parece que todos los modulos que se nombran en ese archivo son llamados implicitamente en tiempo de compilación.

De todas formas instalate webmin y desde http://localhost:10000 podrás administrar tu red y verás las cosas más claras que en modo consola.

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno al parecer ya esta corriendo.. comente como 10 lineas.. la verdad se me hace raro pero bueno.. ah y no, nunca tuve apache 1 antes.. solo apenas el apache 2, tambien se me hace raro que no tengo la carpeta conf.. no se si se creé despues... 

Ya estoy emergiando webmin.. y mira mis use's no se si tengan algo que ver..

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse linux # emerge -pv apache
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse linux # emerge -pv php
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> UnderHouse linux # emerge -pv mysql
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

En /etc/portage/package.use:

dev-db/mysql innodb berkdb

----------

## esteban_conde

Si quieres que php se integre en apache deberás instalar mod_php.

En /etc/conf.d/apache2 deberas tener puesto algo así:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D DOC -D PHP4"

```

y en php.ini deberas poner enable globals=yes.

Creo que eso es todo, si acaso no funciona postea de nuevo.

----------

## Soul Lost

Bueno si me anda al parecer el php.. hice una pagina con phpinfo(); y si me da respuesta.. Ahora estando leyendo sobre el tema LMAP hay textos donde mencionan archivos de configuración que en gentoo son diferentes o están en rutas también diferentes..Podría decirme alguien básicamente que archivos de configuración hay y como son llamados en gentoo, por que me estoy liando con esto  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

un saludo y gracias por las respuestas...

P.T. lo de enable globals=yes, para que es? la linea no esta pero entonces la tendre que escribir.. pero en si para que sirve  :Question: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Si te funciona olvida lo de enable globals, las rutas de configuración creo que ya las sabes, /etc/apache2 aunque por lo que veo a ti se te ha instalado de forma diferente a mi, de todas formas si te funciona no hagas otra cosa que leerte la documentación, que por cierto está en español en http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/ creo que es lo mejor pues ahí veras las cosas que se pueden hacer para hacer lo que quieras de forma fiable.

----------

## Soul Lost

Se al parecer si tenemos rutas diferentes x/ pero bueno, gracías por el link.. anotado a marcadores para leerlo con calma cada tiempo libre que tenga  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

